# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  استشارة قانونية بخصوص منزل لورثه

## ghareeb2009

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الذى اعتز بالانضمام له حديثاً مع شكر خاص للدكتور شيماء عطاالله والمحامي / هيثم الفقي .


الموضوع : عقار (منزل) لورثه وهم ( زوج وعدد 4 ابناء و3 بنات) 
الحاله : 1) عدد 3 من الورثه يرغبون بنصيبهم من العقار والباقي يريدون بقاء العقار كما هو بأسم والدتهم المتوفيه دون بيع ولا يرغبون بنصيبهم في الوقت الحالي 
2) الزوج يرغب بالتنازل عن نصيبة لابنه الذي يسكن معه 
السؤال : هل يمكن تسليم الراغبون بنصيبهم المبالغ الخاصه بهم مع اخذ تنازل عن حصتهم في المنزل وكذلك للزوج وكيف يكون هذا التنازل قانونياً وشرعياً حتى لا يكون هناك مطالبة مستقبلة في حال تغير قيمة العقار سواء بالارتفاع او الانخفاض 
كم نصيب كل وارث اذا كان مبلغ المنزل يقدر بــــ 3 مليون علماً ان هناك وصية بثلث 
ملاحظة حسب القانون السعودي حيث ان الورثة سعوديون والعقار في السعودية 
مع الشكر مقدماً والله يحفظكم 

غريب

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
يتم عمل عقد قسمة أو عقد تخارج للإنصبة بين الورثة ، بعد إخراج الثلث الخاص بالوصية ، وعمل الإقرارات بذلك ، وتوثيقها أمام كاتب العدل ، ويتم التقسيم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، وزيادة فى الإحتياط يتم تثمين العقار عن طريق أحد مكاتب التثمين بورقة رسمية ، وتفريغ الأنصبة بمكتب محامى موثق ، ثم عمل الإقرارات وتوثيقها فى المحكمة.
مع التحية
دكتور / محمد لطفى 
المحامى بالنقض
مشتشار قانونى

----------


## ghareeb2009

الف شكر محامي/ محمد وبارك الله فيك ولك 
تحياتي

----------


## ثابت الفقيري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

شكرا للدكتور على شرحه المختصر المفيد لطريقة العقد وصياغته,
وبخصوص التوزيع عند المحامي الموثق فإذا كان المبلغ 3 مليون ريال بالضبط, فنبعد الثلث وهو المليون, فيبقى مليونين ريال ,,,

ويظهر نصيب الأنثى الواحده هو: 181818ريال و18 هلله,
ونصيب الذكر الواحد هو: 363636ريال و36هلله,

هذا وبإعتمادي على التقسم فللذكر ضعفي الأنثى, وبإعتمادي أيضاً على عدد الذكور 4 والإناث 3,

فإيما كانوا المتقدمين من هؤوالاء الأخوه الكرام على طلب حقوقهم  فيتم التوزيع كما هو مبين أعلاه لشخصة أو شخصها بحسب الجنس ذكرأ أو أنثى,
هذا والله الموفق ,
أ/ ثابت الفقيري.

----------

